# Beauty Advisor Interview at Macy's



## ceah (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi

I have an interview today at Macy's for a FT beauty advisor position and I would like all the advice possible about this position. Does anyone here currently for Macy's as a BA? Can you tell me how long it took you to really feel comfortable selling and see an increase in commissions. Also, how long did it take for you to feel comfortable giving makeovers and offering the correct products. Also, do you feel that the quest for high commissions leads to a lot of competition at work and if so, how do you handle this? Anymore information abut the job in general is greatly appreciated.

thanks

ceah


----------



## Janet Bern (Mar 6, 2008)

I would suggest you welcome CDs with open arms. They need help in the makeup area and if you could give them the confidence to look good and be slightly away from public view you will be a lifesaver,, good luck

Janet


----------



## ceah (Mar 6, 2008)

what is a cd?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Kathy (Mar 8, 2008)

How did it go? Did you get the job?


----------



## ceah (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, I did! Thanks for asking, Kathy




I am going to work for Origins. I had three interviews! One with the cosmetics manager, the counter manager and the account executive (forgive me if I stated their titles incorrectly). Everyone seemed very nice and enthusiastic about wanting me to work for the line. I've never used Origins before so I would appreciate any advice from you ladies about working for this line. I've been looking at the website and I think that's a good start for learning about the line. I start next week so wish me well!


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 9, 2008)

That's exciting - congratulations!

Here are a couple of things I do in my boutique, and also that I often feel disappointed in when I go to cosmetics counters myself:

1. Education. Seriously know your products inside and out, read ingredient labels, pore over the product info that Origins gives to you, look up ingredients in online databases, read consumer reviews, etc. If you find anything that doesn't jibe with what Origins teaches you, then go back ot the counter manager or regional and ask for clarification.

2. Know what's coming out and when - often I hear on this board and others that the consumer knew more about a product or release date or whatever than the Associate did. This is super frustrating to a potential buyer.

3. Read every beauty book and magazine you can get your hands on. If you are a white girl, really pay attention to what's recommended for women of color in all ethicities, and vice versa. Growing a versatility to look at some super pale girl and know what will work on her skintone, even if you are a DDD yourself. becomes so important. Also familiarize yourself with different makeup styles, even though Origins seems to be all about a very pretty polished natural look. You should still be able to pair colors and do dramatic applications inspired by what's on trend. Sometimes youll have a long time Origins customer who loves the line, doesn't want to go anywhere else, but is craving a very trendy, dramatic, graphic look - be willing and able to take them there, using your own line.

4. Be willing to call in other assistance if you are struggling with finding a perfect match for someone. That's not a sign of weakness or ignorance, it's a sign of wanting to do the best job you can for your customer!

5. Don't judge potential buying power by how your client looks. My experience is that when I go shopping I'm dressed to major errands. Casual attire, practical footwear, etc. I do ALL my errands and shopping in a single trip, so by the time I'm at the end of my whirlwind day, I look like poop - very casual poop. But I am ready to buy, I've looked at things in magazines, and I want some attention, darn it! So trust the customer - if she says she wants a serious pink lipstick, help her to find one, even if she's dressed in an orange polar fleece shirt! I get ignored all the time at the differnt counters around here, because I don't "look" like a good buyer. But I AM a great buyer, and want to be treated as such. I don't want butt kissin', but I do want some help now and then.

Which leads to understanding that your customers can look all sorts of ways - young, older, male, female, trans, cross, trendy, classic, basic, exotic, whatever. Embrace the common joy of fine skincare and beautiful color, try to make a connection with each of the people you work with every day, and you won't have any competition at all at your counter. Your customers will just love you!


----------



## ceah (Mar 9, 2008)

bmichlig, thanks for the great information! You gave some really great tips that will help me a lot. I have to say that I am really enjoying the vibe on this board, you ladies are so helpful and sweet!

thanks


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats on the job! I hope you love it!





Originally Posted by *ceah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is a cd? Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering the same thing... A cross-dresser.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ceah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, I did! Thanks for asking, Kathy



I am going to work for Origins. I had three interviews! One with the cosmetics manager, the counter manager and the account executive (forgive me if I stated their titles incorrectly). Everyone seemed very nice and enthusiastic about wanting me to work for the line. I've never used Origins before so I would appreciate any advice from you ladies about working for this line. I've been looking at the website and I think that's a good start for learning about the line. I start next week so wish me well! YAH for you!! I like Origins! I just started experimenting with some of their products recently. I especially like the Plantidote line from Dr. Andrew Weil. Good luck to you!! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## chocobon (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations on nailing that job!


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 9, 2008)

I worked at Origins once! learn everything you can about their skin care line, those are their sellers... along with their body souffles... they are also pushing Dr. Weil now, which is great, he is a vitamin guru respected throughout the medical community.


----------



## ceah (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks ladies!


----------



## Janet Bern (Mar 9, 2008)

Be sure to send a follow up note thanking them for the interview,,It always helps

CD = crossdresser.. you will run into a few when selling over the counter..


----------



## queeniebake (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats. I wonder how much Macys pay for the beauty advisor position thou. I heard its very low.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow congrats! I applied for the same job....but sadly I haven't heard back from them


----------



## DevynJS (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got an interview for the Beauty Advisor at Macys! I am super excited thank you for the awesome input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cici lee (Jul 22, 2011)

I just got an interview for the BA at Macys too!

I am really nervous about this interview, because I am not a native English speaker, and I haven't been in an interview before. And I don't have cosmetics sale experience. But I really want this job! It seems so cool to communicaate with people about how to take care of their skin and make them happy! I am really interested in skin care, but I dont't know much about make-up...Does that matter? Right now I am memorizing beauty products and concepts... Do you girls have any suggestions for me?



> I had three interviews! One with the cosmetics manager, the counter manager and the account executive (forgive me if I stated their titles incorrectly).


 I would like to know what did they ask you in the interview! Thanks a lot!


----------



## thisismee (Sep 1, 2011)

hi, how are u? hope all is well..

im just curious, how was it working in macys? because i have a schedule interview this sept.5..and i am really nervous, this will be my first time to apply for a job here in the U.S. i wonder what questions they will ask of me, hope u can  give some idea's on how to properly answer them..

and im also curious, what if...  you have no sell at all...( coz not all the time people would love to buy make up, right?) they will fired u soon?

please please i need help....


----------



## RobinPerez (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok I have a  had my Interview today for BA at Macy, It went great had 2 interviews went great they loved and said im right fit for the postion, but i would have to have a Vendor Interview over the phone so i have it schedule for this Sunday what should i be prepared for what kind of questions ,


----------



## Kmil (Jul 19, 2012)

I just moved from Fashion Jewelry to a BA position at Macy's, and I actually had two vendor interviews, one over the phone and one in person.  In the phone interview, she asked me to talk about my experiences at Macy's and my previous job as well as my education and aspirations.  In person, we talked about strategies for sales and building clientele.  I'm a student, so we also talked about how my academic and social life will fit with the hours demanded of a BA.  I truly think the vendors want you to succeed, so don't stress.  Good luck!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Emrika Daley (Apr 6, 2013)

what r some of the questions that they asked u during the interview?


----------



## suzybassine (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a interview in a couple days for cosmetic retail. I do not have any previous job exspierence but I am a licensed cosmetologist recently out of school and do have exspierence in retailing, product, skin care, and applications. Is there any tips on this interview and I heard salary is low but u can negotiate, do u think I have a shot?


----------



## kat101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes I used to work there, it was like 3 interviews and the 3rd was over the phone. They got back to me right away after that.


----------

